
Ask HN: What do you think of chainlink? - oriondeimos
 Your smart contracts connected to real world data, events and payments.
The Chainlink network provides reliable tamper-proof inputs and outputs for complex smart contracts on any blockchain.
======
rcmonline21
c'est cool

